# How do I use Uber?



## blUntc0ncussi0n (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm not able to sign into my Uber account. The app says that it's disabled in red text. I emailed them to ask why this is. They said because of customer policy they cannot disclose details related to the account other than it violated the terms of use agreement. I don't remember violating any terms of use agreement. I just want to use Uber. How do I use Uber?


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

You don't Use Uber.

They USE YOU.

Wish I could help you out there bud.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

blUntc0ncussi0n said:


> I'm not able to sign into my Uber account. The app says that it's disabled in red text. I emailed them to ask why this is. They said because of customer policy they cannot disclose details related to the account other than it violated the terms of use agreement. I don't remember violating any terms of use agreement. I just want to use Uber. How do I use Uber?


Is it your Uber passenger app that is disabled or your Uber driver app?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Go to the hub. That's your only hope


----------



## augmentedchikken (Dec 8, 2018)

Tarvus said:


> Is it your Uber passenger app that is disabled or your Uber driver app?


Passenger.



Daisey77 said:


> Go to the hub. That's your only hope


I've heard of that. Where can I find it?


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

augmentedchikken said:


> I've heard of that. Where can I find it?


The hub is for driver related issues.



augmentedchikken said:


> Passenger.


If your passenger app is disabled, you are out of luck. I doubt you will be able to get an uber account without a new phone number and different credit card. You must have been guilty of some passenger infraction(s) to have your account disabled.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Sayonara. Its curtains for you bud. You found out the hard way you dont matter to uber. For every driver on here that gets the big "D" there's 50 more signing up to replace them


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

augmentedchikken said:


> Passenger.
> 
> 
> I've heard of that. Where can I find it?


Did you change passenger account ID's like member profiles on U.P. ?

When you sign up for Lyft
Dont forget to TIP.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Are you a driver as well or just a passenger? Either way, you're a unicorn. It's next to impossible to get your passenger account deactivated. Whatever you did you did well


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

blUntc0ncussi0n said:


> I'm not able to sign into my Uber account. The app says that it's disabled in red text. I emailed them to ask why this is. They said because of customer policy they cannot disclose details related to the account other than it violated the terms of use agreement. I don't remember violating any terms of use agreement. I just want to use Uber. How do I use Uber?


Was it a memory problem? Or perhaps too much drinking and vomiting in the car.....&#129300;


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Go to the hub. That's your only hope


Didn't they just close all the HUBs?


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Go to the hub. That's your only hope


They might let him in if He's a pax.

For Drivers the Hub is closed.

They are chucking out 1 fluid oz. size hand sanitizers to drivers and deducting $100 from their accounts.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Didn't they just close all the HUBs?


Yes. clearly that comment was made prior to today.



Homie G said:


> They might let him in if He's a pax.
> 
> For Drivers the Hub is closed.
> 
> They are chucking out 1 fluid oz. size hand sanitizers to drivers and deducting $100 from their accounts.


I didn't realize he was a passenger when I advised him to go to the hub. They started last week on the deductions for me I'm down to only owing $88. I'm quite sure by the end of the week weekend they will have that


----------



## augmentedchikken (Dec 8, 2018)

My apologies. I've been disconnected from the internet for some time. I feel like I've been living like a cave man since all I've been doing is chopping wood. What exactly am I supposed to do again to use Uber if someone could clarify that clearly for me? As I mentioned earlier anytime I try to log into my account it says that it's disabled and when I emailed the support team they said they're not allowed to tell me why I am banned other than they found that my account "violated the end user agreement." Any new account I create also gets banned as well as any account I create with similar credentials such as payment details. This is weird!


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

augmentedchikken said:


> My apologies. I've been disconnected from the internet for some time. I feel like I've been living like a cave man since all I've been doing is chopping wood. What exactly am I supposed to do again to use Uber if someone could clarify that clearly for me? As I mentioned earlier anytime I try to log into my account it says that it's disabled and when I emailed the support team they said they're not allowed to tell me why I am banned other than they found that my account "violated the end user agreement." Any new account I create also gets banned as well as any account I create with similar credentials such as payment details. This is weird!


We cannot help you get around a banned account. You obviously did something ban worthy. You must now use Lyft.


----------



## augmentedchikken (Dec 8, 2018)

TBone said:


> We cannot help you get around a banned account. You obviously did something ban worthy. You must now use Lyft.


I have no idea what I could have possibly done to get banned from Uber. I'm not trying to get around a banned account, unless that's what's required to use Uber. I've only used Uber for like a year or two so all I'm trying to do is use Uber, and as I said new accounts get instantly banned as well, so I'm just trying to find out how to prevent that and I was hoping you could tell me.

Lyft does the exact same thing. I believed I mentioned (I may not have, of course) that Lyft does the exact same thing with their customer support email. Creating new accounts also instantly bans them.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

You know why your banned from Lyft (12/8/18 post) and I am guessing its the same reason for Uber. Now, your options are walk, taxi, or a bus. Good luck

"After investigating the issue with our risk team, I'm unable to re-open your account"


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

augmentedchikken said:


> I have no idea what I could have possibly done to get banned from Uber.


 perhaps you're correct and you did not do anything. However, you might want to ask who's ever account you're trying to use&#129335;&#127996;


----------



## augmentedchikken (Dec 8, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> perhaps you're correct and you did not do anything. However, you might want to ask who's ever account you're trying to use&#129335;&#127996;


What kind of answer is this? Are you saying I have to ask myself about my own account? If so, what should I ask myself?



TBone said:


> You know why your banned from Lyft (12/8/18 post) and I am guessing its the same reason for Uber. Now, your options are walk, taxi, or a bus. Good luck
> 
> "After investigating the issue with our risk team, I'm unable to re-open your account"


I have no idea what happened with Lyft, since I don't use Lyft. I didn't use this account before posting this thread so I don't know what any previous posts relate to. I'm just trying to use Uber like a regular person. I don't know why any of you or anyone at all is thinking I violated any terms or did anything mischievous at all.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

You aren't a manager at a Taco Bell, are you?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

augmentedchikken said:


> What kind of answer is this? Are you saying I have to ask myself about my own account? If so, what should I ask myself?
> 
> 
> I have no idea what happened with Lyft, since I don't use Lyft. I didn't use this account before posting this thread so I don't know what any previous posts relate to. I'm just trying to use Uber like a regular person. I don't know why any of you or anyone at all is thinking I violated any terms or did anything mischievous at all.


Well you got banned from Uber and Lyft. You must have done something. Plain and simple . They don't ban people for nothing. Common let's be real here .


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

augmentedchikken said:


> What kind of answer is this? Are you saying I have to ask myself about my own account? If so, what should I ask myself?
> 
> 
> I have no idea what happened with Lyft, since I don't use Lyft. I didn't use this account before posting this thread so I don't know what any previous posts relate to. I'm just trying to use Uber like a regular person. I don't know why any of you or anyone at all is thinking I violated any terms or did anything mischievous at all.


I'm assuming you realize that this site is for drivers, and has no official connection to Uber or Lyft whatsoever. No one here has any official authority to do anything to help you or resolve your problem. At best, someone here _may_ be able to help you troubleshoot the problem, but that's a long shot. Here's why: it's really, _really_ difficult to get banned from Uber. Most drivers can recount numerous stories of appalling, outrageous behavior on the part of passengers, and reporting that behavior means nothing; Uber doesn't care if drivers have to deal with difficult passengers, and they almost never ban a passenger.

So, you have to be completely honest with yourself and ask if you (or anyone you might have allowed to use your account) did something really over the top, especially something that would cost Uber money -- for example, some kind of credit card fraud, or repeatedly claiming that you didn't take rides that you did in fact take by claiming afterwards that the driver picked up the "wrong rider", etc. Only you are in a position to know what went wrong. You can try begging with them to reconsider, but I wouldn't count on it working. Start thinking about how you got around before Uber came into existence.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ride a cab, it is better, anyhow. If use an application you must download Curb or Flywheel


----------



## augmentedchikken (Dec 8, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> You aren't a manager at a Taco Bell, are you?


No, I'm not. Why would you even ask me that?



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I'm assuming you realize that this site is for drivers, and has no official connection to Uber or Lyft whatsoever. No one here has any official authority to do anything to help you or resolve your problem. At best, someone here _may_ be able to help you troubleshoot the problem, but that's a long shot. Here's why: it's really, _really_ difficult to get banned from Uber. Most drivers can recount numerous stories of appalling, outrageous behavior on the part of passengers, and reporting that behavior means nothing; Uber doesn't care if drivers have to deal with difficult passengers, and they almost never ban a passenger.
> 
> So, you have to be completely honest with yourself and ask if you (or anyone you might have allowed to use your account) did something really over the top, especially something that would cost Uber money -- for example, some kind of credit card fraud, or repeatedly claiming that you didn't take rides that you did in fact take by claiming afterwards that the driver picked up the "wrong rider", etc. Only you are in a position to know what went wrong. You can try begging with them to reconsider, but I wouldn't count on it working. Start thinking about how you got around before Uber came into existence. :wink:


If this place won't help me recover my account, then what will? I have no idea what I could have possibly done to violate any terms and if they want to let me know what happened to the most minute detail they are free to do so at their leisure, which, as of yet, they have elected not to do. They can't just deny me a service that's meant for everyone to use. Wouldn't they have a lawsuit on their hands?



Another Uber Driver said:


> Ride a cab, it is better, anyhow. If use an application you must download Curb or Flywheel


I say again: "They can't just deny me a service that's meant for everyone to use. Wouldn't they have a lawsuit on their hands?"


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

augmentedchikken said:


> No, I'm not. Why would you even ask me that?
> 
> 
> If this place won't help me recover my account, then what will? I have no idea what I could have possibly done to violate any terms and if they want to let me know what happened to the most minute detail they are free to do so at their leisure, which, as of yet, they have elected not to do. They can't just deny me a service that's meant for everyone to use. Wouldn't they have a lawsuit on their hands?
> ...


Do you tip in the app?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

augmentedchikken said:


> If this place won't help me recover my account, then what will?


You can try talking to someone at Uber, but it sounds like you've done that and they've told you to forget it. You can try again. No one here as any authority to help you.



augmentedchikken said:


> I have no idea what I could have possibly done to violate any terms and if they want to let me know what happened to the most minute detail they are free to do so at their leisure, which, as of yet, they have elected not to do.


If you have no idea, then all you can do is keep asking them for clarification, but don't count on getting any. Anyone here who as worked for Uber knows that it's very hard to get blocked as a passenger. If you truly don't know, there's nothing more to say. If I had to bet, it's going to be something that would have cost Uber money, like something they would regard as credit card fraud. Maybe someone has used your identity and signed up for a credit card in your name, for example.



augmentedchikken said:


> They can't just deny me a service that's meant for everyone to use. Wouldn't they have a lawsuit on their hands?


Don't be ridiculous; it's almost impossible to get told by Uber "we don't want your business any more". You're not being deprived of some government service or benefit that you have a right to, and you're not being illegally discriminated against by a business because you are a member of a "protected class" of some kind -- they just don't want your business for some reason. Something about your credit card, or your credit history, or your background or criminal history -- who knows? It may not be for what _you_ would regard as a good reason, but they have some reason, that's a certainty.

If this has come up when you tried to sign up for Lyft, it's guaranteed that there's a problem somewhere.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hence the fact I said go ask the person whose account are you using


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Have you threatened to sue them yet? Maybe a class action? That is sure to get their attention.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

augmentedchikken said:


> I say again: "They can't just deny me a service that's meant for everyone to use. Wouldn't they have a lawsuit on their hands?"


Even the driver has a right to deny service to you, but sounds like Uber protected us from having to deal with you. Only thing you can do is get a new phone number and register again, then hope a driver will accept a 5.0 rating because we all know those are passengers banned by Uber before.

We say again, this site is for drivers.


----------



## augmentedchikken (Dec 8, 2018)

TCar said:


> Do you tip in the app?


No, I don't, but I always rate five stars if the driver didn't give me any issues.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You can try talking to someone at Uber, but it sounds like you've done that and they've told you to forget it. You can try again. No one here as any authority to help you.
> 
> If you have no idea, then all you can do is keep asking them for clarification, but don't count on getting any. Anyone here who as worked for Uber knows that it's very hard to get blocked as a passenger. If you truly don't know, there's nothing more to say. If I had to bet, it's going to be something that would have cost Uber money, like something they would regard as credit card fraud. Maybe someone has used your identity and signed up for a credit card in your name, for example.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying you have authority, I'm just asking what a normal person would do if they were in my shoes were they were simply trying to use the Uber service just like anyone else.

How am I being ridiculous by the way? If there is a privatized service that is meant for everyone to use as long as they're paying customers, why should I be discriminated against by not being allowed to ride with Uber? If they don't want to do business with me, and they don't want to tell me why that's essentially what it seems like they're doing.



Daisey77 said:


> Hence the fact I said go ask the person whose account are you using


You're not making any sense whatsoever, but thanks for that.



welikecamping said:


> Have you threatened to sue them yet? Maybe a class action? That is sure to get their attention.


Yes and they said that they are not able to help me for some reason as if they think I'm asking for their help in suing them. They told me the same thing they did before, which was to go to the help center. I guess the Uber help center teaches you how to sue Uber?



EastBayRides said:


> Even the driver has a right to deny service to you, but sounds like Uber protected us from having to deal with you. Only thing you can do is get a new phone number and register again, then hope a driver will accept a 5.0 rating because we all know those are passengers banned by Uber before.
> 
> We say again, this site is for drivers.


I understand that a particular driver has the right to deny service to me because that would only result in another driver picking me up instead. That isn't the same as comparing the driver to the Uber service in general. I already stated that any new number I create gets banned automatically the moment I create the account as long as I use any similar credentials like email, payment info, etc.

If this forum is for drivers, as you say, and the agent who spoke to me by email who was of no help whatsoever told me they could not let me know how I violated Uber's End User agreement, then where do I go to simply use Uber like any person would? Why is this so complicated?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Well since it appears you have multiple identities here on the Forum, @blUntc0ncussi0n and @augmentedchikken , my comments previously to you are probably not too far off from the truth.



augmentedchikken said:


> why should I be discriminated against by not being allowed to ride with Uber


You're not being discriminated against. You did something.


augmentedchikken said:


> I'm just asking what a normal person would do


We told you numerous times what you need to do. You need to go into their hub. There's nothing here we can do and there's nothing that can be done via phone or email.


augmentedchikken said:


> then where do I go to simply use Uber


The HUB!!!! You still may not be able to use Uber but you may get your questions answered as to why you can't use them


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

My spidey senses are telling me that practically the only customer Uber has EVER deactivated permanently and with passion, is not telling us the whole story.

How can anyone help you mr. chicken, when you are not being completely honest with us? Also, just out of curiosity, why would you ask Uber how one would sue Uber, and why would you be surprised that Uber will not help you sue Uber?

The truth will set you free. Until then, you are wasting your time here.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

augmentedchikken said:


> How am I being ridiculous by the way? If there is a privatized service that is meant for everyone to use as long as they're paying customers, why should I be discriminated against by not being allowed to ride with Uber? If they don't want to do business with me, and they don't want to tell me why that's essentially what it seems like they're doing.


Clearly, you don't understand what a discrimination lawsuit is; in short, you would have to claim that Uber is refusing to do business with you because you are a member of a "protected class" (look it up), and good luck trying to prove that they are refusing you on that basis.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

augmentedchikken said:


> What kind of answer is this? Are you saying I have to ask myself about my own account? If so, what should I ask myself?
> 
> 
> I have no idea what happened with Lyft, since I don't use Lyft. I didn't use this account before posting this thread so I don't know what any previous posts relate to. I'm just trying to use Uber like a regular person. I don't know why any of you or anyone at all is thinking I violated any terms or did anything mischievous at all.


Wow, you are acting like we can really do something to help you. Forums are not a great place to look for sympathy.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I'm assuming you realize that this site is for drivers, and has no official connection to Uber or Lyft whatsoever. No one here has any official authority to do anything to help you or resolve your problem. At best, someone here _may_ be able to help you troubleshoot the problem, but that's a long shot. Here's why: it's really, _really_ difficult to get banned from Uber. Most drivers can recount numerous stories of appalling, outrageous behavior on the part of passengers, and reporting that behavior means nothing; Uber doesn't care if drivers have to deal with difficult passengers, and they almost never ban a passenger.
> 
> So, you have to be completely honest with yourself and ask if you (or anyone you might have allowed to use your account) did something really over the top, especially something that would cost Uber money -- for example, some kind of credit card fraud, or repeatedly claiming that you didn't take rides that you did in fact take by claiming afterwards that the driver picked up the "wrong rider", etc. Only you are in a position to know what went wrong. You can try begging with them to reconsider, but I wouldn't count on it working. Start thinking about how you got around before Uber came into existence. :wink:


He is not that smart. Or he is and having some fun with us. As it is I have wasted to much time on this thread.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Ride a cab, it is better, anyhow. If use an application you must download Curb or Flywheel


There is one called Zoro also


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Why is anyone still responding to this? It seems obvious he is fraudulently using a card that is not his, and he has been banned by both Uber and Lyft. Clearly he is a risk to us drivers, and this is one of those rare occasions where Uber is looking out for us. Please delete this thread. He is not a driver and is probably violating the user agreement for this site.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## augmentedchikken (Dec 8, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 443791


I just tried creating a new account and so far I've been able to use the service just fine. I guess you guys forgot to mention that Uber makes no sense whatsoever. You people really each deserve a Nobel Prize or something.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Why because we didn't tell you to set up a new account? Did you forget you told us you had tried that numerous times with no success?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

augmentedchikken said:


> I just tried creating a new account and so far I've been able to use the service just fine. I guess you guys forgot to mention that Uber makes no sense whatsoever. You people really each deserve a Nobel Prize or something.





augmentedchikken said:


> Any new account I create also gets banned as well as any account I create with similar credentials such as payment details.





augmentedchikken said:


> I've only used Uber for like a year or two so all I'm trying to do is use Uber, and as I said new accounts get instantly banned as well, so I'm just trying to find out how to prevent that and I was hoping you could tell me.
> 
> Lyft does the exact same thing. I believed I mentioned (I may not have, of course) that Lyft does the exact same thing with their customer support email. Creating new accounts also instantly bans them.


I think we can rule you out as a future Nobel Recipient as well. Are you having memory issues that you need to see a physician about?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I think we can rule you out as a future Nobel Recipient as well. Are you having memory issues that you need to see a physician about?


Why people have the need to lie like that?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Tarvus said:


> Is it your Uber passenger app that is disabled or your Uber driver app?





augmentedchikken said:


> Passenger.


Then do what all the other pax do when they get booted off the Uber platform.... join Lyft!


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

blUntc0ncussi0n said:


> I'm not able to sign into my Uber account. The app says that it's disabled in red text. I emailed them to ask why this is. They said because of customer policy they cannot disclose details related to the account other than it violated the terms of use agreement. I don't remember violating any terms of use agreement. I just want to use Uber. How do I use Uber?


Carefully


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

augmentedchikken said:


> No, I'm not. Why would you even ask me that?
> 
> 
> If this place won't help me recover my account, then what will? I have no idea what I could have possibly done to violate any terms and if they want to let me know what happened to the most minute detail they are free to do so at their leisure, which, as of yet, they have elected not to do. They can't just deny me a service that's meant for everyone to use. Wouldn't they have a lawsuit on their hands?
> ...


What was your rating the last time you looked at it? A 2.56 perhaps?


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

augmentedchikken said:


> I just tried creating a new account and so far I've been able to use the service just fine. I guess you guys forgot to mention that Uber makes no sense whatsoever. You people really each deserve a Nobel Prize or something.


I wouldn't accept the ping because, as is typical, this 5.0 rated passenger is a new account after being banned from the service with another account. By starting a new account this pax is again violating the user agreement, and Uber is again enabling a risky pax that should not be invited into our cars.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

augmentedchikken said:


> I just tried creating a new account and so far I've been able to use the service just fine. I guess you guys forgot to mention that Uber makes no sense whatsoever. You people really each deserve a Nobel Prize or something.


None of us here were dumb enough to get simultaneously banned from Uber and Lyft like you. Really shouldn't be throwing stones from that glass house of yours. Get lost troll.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

You got banned from Uber and Lyft, this is what you do now &#129315;


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Requested rides for someone else? Kids? They probably got you 3-4 bad ratings and your account is now closed. Maybe a program that reinstates you after a while.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The poster doesn’t say why, I’m to believe that this person shouldn’t be allowed to ride with either again because clearly the poster is doing something wrong and should stay banned, take a bus or call a taxi. I got no sympathy for the poster as it’s not easy to be banned as a rider


----------



## augmentedchikken (Dec 8, 2018)

producemanjames said:


> None of us here were dumb enough to get simultaneously banned from Uber and Lyft like you. Really shouldn't be throwing stones from that glass house of yours. Get lost troll.


How am I throwing stones? Not a single person on this thread seems to know what caused the ban, and I never made any other post on this forum other than on this thread which seems to be what a lot of people think. I guess I'm glad that Uber's finally been working lately as I mentioned earlier. I'm just curious as to why you would think I'm "throwing stones."&#128514;&#128514;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;



augmentedchikken said:


> How am I throwing stones? Not a single person on this thread seems to know what caused the ban, and I never made any other post on this forum other than on this thread which seems to be what a lot of people think. I guess I'm glad that Uber's finally been working lately as I mentioned earlier. I'm just curious as to why you would think I'm "throwing stones."&#128514;&#128514;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


Also how am I a troll? I just want to see what's up with this conversation? It seems that last time I was here I got a lot of bad vibes and I'd like to see if you are all still at that level.



NicFit said:


> The poster doesn't say why, I'm to believe that this person shouldn't be allowed to ride with either again because clearly the poster is doing something wrong and should stay banned, take a bus or call a taxi. I got no sympathy for the poster as it's not easy to be banned as a rider


If it happened to me it could happen to anyone. Not a single thing I know I could've done in my conscious mind would've got me blocked which seems to somewhat make sense on their part considering they eventually unblocked me which I mentioned recently. It just seems like people are all just here to troll. Maybe that's just the way I see it but I was trying to get some legit help on this issue since Uber doesn't have a support line.



Rich2nyce said:


> Requested rides for someone else? Kids? They probably got you 3-4 bad ratings and your account is now closed. Maybe a program that reinstates you after a while.


What are you even saying?&#128514;&#128514;



Uber's Guber said:


> Then do what all the other pax do when they get booted off the Uber platform.... join Lyft!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are so many people playing dumb when I want to ask a question? As stated earlier, all I asked about was some help in order to use Uber, which now works fine apparently! That's the thing about the internet community, people on it act like they're talking from an impenetrable bunker or something. A lot of people fail to understand that for an experienced coder and penetration tester, hacking a forum account is lightwork. What's to stop me from finding your address once I do? I could just sit back, relax, and enjoy you get hurt. I would just prefer that we all behave like adults so that I don't need to have my fun.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Is that a threat? Are you building a trophy shelf? Banned First from Uber, then Lyft, now UberPeople?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

EastBayRides said:


> I wouldn't accept the ping because, as is typical, this 5.0 rated passenger is a new account after being banned from the service with another account. By starting a new account this pax is again violating the user agreement, and Uber is again enabling a risky pax that should not be invited into our cars.


5.0 from WaLMart?

DE-CLINE!

Is it sad we already know it can't be possible someone earned nothing but 5 stars taking WalMart trips?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

augmentedchikken said:


> If it happened to me it could happen to anyone. Not a single thing I know I could've done in my conscious mind would've got me blocked which seems to somewhat make sense on their part considering they eventually unblocked me which I mentioned recently. It just seems like people are all just here to troll. Maybe that's just the way I see it but I was trying to get some legit help on this issue since Uber doesn't have a support line.


Until you say what the issues were your going to get trolled like this, why don't you tell us why you were banned and we can tell you what was done wrong and how you can avoid being banned again. You set off a red flag by saying you were banned from Uber and Lyft, until you give us details this is a pointless post


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

augmentedchikken said:


> No, I'm not. Why would you even ask me that?
> 
> 
> If this place won't help me recover my account, then what will? I have no idea what I could have possibly done to violate any terms and if they want to let me know what happened to the most minute detail they are free to do so at their leisure, which, as of yet, they have elected not to do. They can't just deny me a service that's meant for everyone to use. Wouldn't they have a lawsuit on their hands?
> ...


No you did something to get band.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> 5.0 from WaLMart?
> 
> DE-CLINE!
> 
> Is it sad we already know it can't be possible someone earned nothing but 5 stars taking WalMart trips?


Depends on location of Walmart. I've done a lot of pickups at one without incident...


----------

